# Oscoda Ausable outing march 8-10



## Fish Daddy (Jan 24, 2002)

I will be going up also, can go Friday / Saturday need to return on Sunday before dinner. Don't know if I will go all weekend depends on weather, fish and where I stay. I would like to meet with everyone sounds like a good time. Should I bring the boat or wade either is fine with me. If someone would like to car pool for a day thats also fine. Good luck to all.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Looks like there might be a chance that the worden will give me a kitchen pass for saturday. Where and what time will everyone meet. Sounds like most of you guys and gals fish the top end of the river. Most of the fishing i do is in the lower end of the river. So this would be a great opportunity to learn some stretches of the upper. Should i bring a boat or Wade, either way i hope that i can be there.

Grizzly


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

i will be around Rea rd saturday afternoon and sunday morning. I might just camp a hole so i can get it. I haven't been able to fish it in 3 weeks and i know there stacked in there. Sunday it will be mine o yes it will be mine ahahahahahah! Tightlines fellas!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Right now I am talking to my parents about it. I am going to trust my truck on getting me up there. If I do go I will be up friday around 5 and gotta leave by 10 sunday mourning. Have work sunday


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

great to see you guys that want to go hope to meet all of you i have a house right on the river directly across the river from wellmans on harbor street brown house with white trim you will see my boat in the yard next to the house any everyone that want to stop by and enjoy a nice cold beverage ill be there friday-sunday hope to see ya


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Yeah The rea rd parking lot is where I'll be also. Then I havta split for the mid river in the afternoon to play on a hunch of mine.
Keinbaumer, What about the surf? I wanna learn how to surf fish soon.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Weezer, i was kinda thinking surf too. its easy to learn, but the thing about this time of yrs is the ice. I do very very good out there in the fall. Like i told ladykiller, if you think a bobber down is cool, wait to you see a rod down when your stand 25yds away. Heck wait to you see two rods down at once.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hope you guys have a awsome time, look forward to the report and pics.


----------

